# Free cycle lights / High Viz



## RedBike (8 Oct 2010)

Cyclestoke are giving away free cycle lights + High viz vests. 

Google Cyclestoke or look here...
http://redbikes.blogspot.com/2010/10/free-cycle-lights-stoke-on-trent.html
for the dates of where / when. 

I've no idea what the lights are like.


----------

